# Platies



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So right now I currently have an eclipse 5 gallon fish tank. I am not pleased with this tank at all. I do 20% water changes every 2 days, but the water is never clear. Im thinking about upgrading to the 12 gallon eclipse tank, if my mom will let me lol. I have 2 dwarf platies and one otocinclus(yes there is such a thing about dwarf platies, I got mine from petsmart but for some reason the petsmart near me dont sell them anymore). 

So lets say I get this 12 gallon tank. My dwarf platies are at maximum 2", its hard to say, and my oto probably 1.5". Since that is 5.5 inches, could I add one more female(would have to be regular platy) which would be 3 inches, and one male(regular) another 3". so that all adds up to 11.5". Would that be perfect for a 12 gallon tank? I dont want to get just one male not another female because 2 girls may to be too little so he may pick on them. Also, would they have babies constantly? I may not get a male if they keep having babies since i cant get another tank. Also, will dwarf platies and regular platies breed?

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For the cost of an eclipse 12 gallon, you might be able to get a glass 20 gallon tank, a lid, and a filter of your choice. The all-in-ones are cool looking, but as you've already found, the filters aren't the best. If they break, you have to mail-order a part. All platys will breed and can sometimes breed with swordtails. Livebearers of both sexes in the same tank will likely mean fry at regular intervals for years.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

The problem is I don't have room. A 15 gallon is the biggest I can go.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Then do the 15 gallon. Throw an AquaClear 20 on that with an air pump and a light hood and you are gold!


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm actually getting the ten gallon. It firs better on my desk. I can only shop at petsmart. I'm getting the top fin tank. What filter air pump etc should I get? Oh smand will putting plants in the new tank, cycle it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no plants won't cycle a tank. Cut a little corner from the cartridge on your old tank and put it the new tank's filter. That will help cycle it.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

ok so heres what I would like to have in my top fin 10 gallon tank:

a filter(Top fin power filter 10 w/ out adjustable flow rate)
a heater(already have one)
bubbles(what tube, pump, such should i get for my 10 gallon)
some sort of gravel or substrate that is good with plants(what will work at petsmart?)
a light on the lid(i think the tank comes with this?
*
I can only get ALL my stuff at petsmart*
is this all good? what sort of bubble tube, pump, and such do I need for this tank?


----------

